# Toyota Camry 2015 Technical Issue (pic included)



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hay Guys

I have a problem with my camry 2015
Its Check Engine light On 
And it says Check Stability Control System










Anybody have this issue before ?
Did anybody knows how to fix that ?
What spare part i have to change ?

Thanks


----------



## ayending (Jun 1, 2018)

what are the codes?


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

System Lane 01 i think


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Code should be in a PO### format.


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't know maybe i got it wrong


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Miroramzi said:


> Did anybody knows how to fix that ?
> 
> Thanks


Take pieces of black electrical tape and cover up the indicators. Problem solved. And if your car starts making weird noises then just turn the volume on the radio up.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

It could be as little as a faulty Wheel Sensor of the ABS System. Or a Break actuator.
Either way, you should see the (St)ealer to have them pull some codes.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Turn all accessories off including radio, turn engine off, pull negative off battery. 
Wait 20 minutes, reconnect battery cable.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Hit Autozone and have them run a code test, then have them reset the light. Look it up on a Camry forum, because 500 people probably had the same issue. If the light never comes back on, have a beer.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Hit Autozone and have them run a code test, then have them reset the light. Look it up on a Camry forum, because 500 people probably had the same issue. If the light never comes back on, have a beer.


Best advice here


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok, not joking about this one. Toyotas that have a low battery charge tend to throw off false sensor readings especially with stability and traction. Have your battery checked at Autozone. It's free.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Crap I just bought a 2015 Corolla LE Premium. Hope that doesn't apply to my car.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Be careful of free advice.
A friend had a 10 yo Subaru that would not start. Checked forums and bought a new battery. One week later car would not start. Checked forums and replaced the alternator and recharged battery. Next day car would not start. Went to local mechanic. The 'new battery' was faulty. Replaced battery. All good now ...except the unnecessary cost of an alternator.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grand said:


> Be careful of free advice.
> A friend had a 10 yo Subaru that would not start. Checked forums and bought a new battery. One week later car would not start. Checked forums and replaced the alternator and recharged battery. Next day car would not start. Went to local mechanic. The 'new battery' was faulty. Replaced battery. All good now ...except the unnecessary cost of an alternator.
> 
> View attachment 235933


That's why you take it to Autozone and they'll check your battery, alternator, starter and computer codes for free. Many posts here say to have it checked at Autozone. Can't blame advice if your friend purchased a piece of crap discount battery out of the back of someone's trunk. Autozone will even help you install the new battery.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Autozone will even help you install the new battery.


So will a cab driver for $10.

Can't count the number of times i've done that after taking someone on a round trip to walmart or auto zone.


----------

